# Any knitters in Arizona?



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi
I would love to get some conversations going with knitters in Arizona. We could share LYSs in our cities and towns, and also other interesting and fun things to do...restaurants, shopping, activities...Arizona has so much to offer that sometimes it's hard to keep up.

Pontuf
North Scottsdale


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Which local knitting shops "LYS " do you like?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Pontuf...I enjoy going to Bonnies Yarn in Carefree. She has a very warm and inviting store. 

Also there is a group that meets at the Library in Anthem every Thursday at 1:00 and you are welcome to join. 

Maricopa County Library 
40410 North Gavilan Peak Parkway
Anthem, AZ 85086
(602) 652-3000


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Netterbug, thanks so much for the info ! I knew there was a knitting group that meets at the Anthem Library a year ago but wasn't sure if they still were. I will surely be there if not this week then in February.

I love Bonnie's too. They are so nice and she has a lovely selection of yarns.


----------



## Jwhisel (Jan 25, 2012)

Our knitting group that meets on Wednesday mornings has just recently switched to Knit Happens and we are very pleased with the owner and staff at that store also.

Anyone is welcome to come in and sit at their big table for a knit-and-chat.

June


----------



## Jwhisel (Jan 25, 2012)

Our knitting group that meets on Wednesday mornings has just recently switched to Knit Happens and we are very pleased with the owner and staff at that store also.

Anyone is welcome to come in and sit at their big table for a knit-and-chat.

June


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Knit Happens is a wonderful store. They are so nice and have lovely yarns and great sales too!
What time do you meet on Wednesdays?


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone from Tucson?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I wish I were closer to Knit Happens...too far for me to drive...sounds great.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

I've just come to Sedona for the winter. There is a knitting group that meets at the Knit Wits store on Wed. and Fri. afternoons and Sat. morning. Also a group that meets at the synagog on Wed. afternoons.

I would love to visit the Phoenix area stores sometime but we only have one car here so will have to make a combination trip sometime. Something for me and something for DH.


----------



## classact (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm moving to Phoenix from New York City and would love to be involved in a knitting group. Does anyone know of any groups on the weekends.


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Where is Knit Happens?

I'll be in Surprise for March-April. Is Dragonfly Yarns still there, formerly Cactus Yarns? ARe there any new stores in that area?


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

I am from Tucson. I live on the east side and like Purl's on Broadway and Grandmother's ..... (can't ever remember, but I think it is weaving) on Tanque Verde. I am told there is a knitters' guild but don't know about it any more.


----------



## ydritch (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm in Oro Valley and barely a beginner. We have a Sun City group that's trying to teach me. I'm working on a couple of simple scarves right now.


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Where do you meet with the Sun City folks? Do you know if Dragon Fly yarns is still in operation?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Knit Happens is in South Scottsdale on Indian School between Hayden and Granite Reef. It's on the North side of the street. Really nice shop with lots of beautiful yarns and very nice people. They have a website I'm sure.

Pontuf



Boomers Mom said:


> Where is Knit Happens?
> 
> I'll be in Surprise for March-April. Is Dragonfly Yarns still there, formerly Cactus Yarns? ARe there any new stores in that area?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What part of Phoenix will you be moving to? There are LYS all over the Valley.

Pontuf



classact said:


> I'm moving to Phoenix from New York City and would love to be involved in a knitting group. Does anyone know of any groups on the weekends.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Let us know when and what area of Phoenix you will be visiting and we can give you the LYSs. Also would your DH like to visit Cabelas, Sportsman or Bass Pro Shop? That's usually how I get my husband out for a day and then I explore the yarn shops along the way.

pontuf



rutharny said:


> I've just come to Sedona for the winter. There is a knitting group that meets at the Knit Wits store on Wed. and Fri. afternoons and Sat. morning. Also a group that meets at the synagog on Wed. afternoons.
> 
> I would love to visit the Phoenix area stores sometime but we only have one car here so will have to make a combination trip sometime. Something for me and something for DH.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mommajulie (Dec 24, 2011)

anyone from Mesa, I live South East but work in Phoenix so I usually stop at Tempe Yarn


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi to all you Arizona knitters. I am going to Scottsdale next week not far from carefree. Thanks on the info for Bonnie's Yarn . If I can I'll look for it.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

i live in north scottsdale nov to may. i frequent knit happens and need to get to carefree to check out that shop. there is also a great store in mesa which i have heard about but havent been to. i use to go to scottsdale knitting and needlepoint in old town which is where i learned to knit about 4 years ago. i loved that shop and our group of ladies that gathered around the table to knit. great employees who were very patient with a new knitter.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Banyon, Bonnie's is in downtown Carefree in a new strip mall and next to a mediterrean restaurant. Also there is a GREAT hair and nail salon next door. I get a fabulous mani pedi there from Amber and she is the best! Great stylists there too!

The Fiber Factory is in downtown Mesa, has been there for years, lots of great yarns and very nice people. I've taken classes from Charlotte and she is the best!
We all miss Scottsdale Knitting in old town. It was a great store with lovely people. I always loved all those hanks of yarn hanging from the ceiling...

Pontuf

live in north scottsdale nov to may. i frequent knit happens and need to get to carefree to check out that shop. there is also a great store in mesa which i have heard about but havent been to. i use to go to scottsdale knitting and needlepoint in old town which is where i learned to knit about 4 years ago. i loved that shop and our group of ladies that gathered around the table to knit. great employees who were very patient with a new knitter.[/quote]


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Knit Happens is near Old Town Scottsdale. I've been there a few times and it's a nice friendly environment. I'm also going to check out Tempe Yarn & Fiber Store on University Drive in Tempe, hope it's still there.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im in Tucson.. would love to meet another KP'er But i guess there all shy here 



Susie


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

If we are on the same side of town, I'd love to meet you. I am not shy.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hi
> I would love to get some conversations going with knitters in Arizona. We could share LYSs in our cities and towns, and also other interesting and fun things to do...restaurants, shopping, activities...Arizona has so much to offer that sometimes it's hard to keep up.
> 
> Pontuf
> North Scottsdale


I'm going to be in Scottsdale/Phoenix area in a couple of weeks. What is your favorite LYS? I plan to check some out while I'm there. I was thinking of Knit Happens. It sounds like many of you like that shop.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Susie, can you list the good LYS in Tucson? With so many creative people there , you must have some awesome yarn shops.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Grandma Laurie, Knit Happens for sure, also Jessica's, The Fiber Factory, Bonnie's....


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is what google said about Tucson locations.

6330 North Oracle Road
Tucson
(520) 229-9276
The Tucson Yarn Company
tucsonyarn.com/

2540 East 6th Street
Tucson
(520) 881-1319
Kiwi Knitting Company
www.kiwiknitting.com/

7531 East Broadway Boulevard
Tucson
(520) 296-6363
Purls - Tucson AZ
www.purlstucson.com/

6544 East Tanque Verde Road
Tucson
(520) 290-3738
Grandma's Spinning Wheel
www.grandmasspinningwheel.com/

3054 N 1st Ave # 10
Tucson
(520) 882-7012
Howard's Handwerk House


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Jo Lee


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im in Tucson  Hello there !!

Susie



2E said:


> Anyone from Tucson?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

i live on the south side  And u ?



Jo Lee said:


> If we are on the same side of town, I'd love to meet you. I am not shy.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Neeterbug, thanks so much! I went today and what a Lovely group of women. I will look forward to every Thursday!

Pontuf

l


Neeterbug said:


> Pontuf...I enjoy going to Bonnies Yarn in Carefree. She has a very warm and inviting store.
> 
> Also there is a group that meets at the Library in Anthem every Thursday at 1:00 and you are welcome to join.
> 
> ...


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm on the East Side, but have knitting bag, will travel - not too far though. Is there any knitting group that you know of?
Now and then I see a class ?== meeting at Joann's on Broadway.


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi 2E, I know there are spinning classes at Grandmother's. She also has a sock knitting group on Saturday mornings and a crazy bunch of women who knit together on Wednesday evening. Anyone can go knit on Wednesday. I don't know about Purl's but whenever I go in there they have several women knitting. Stop by and ask. The gal who does the knitting at JoAnn's (or did, I don't know if things have changed) is Patricia. She is not only a knitter but a quilter. Nice. I don't know anything else.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for all of that info.l
Who knows? I may get the Christmas tree put away by Easter and be free to knit away.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone in a knitting group?


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Classact, I'm also fairly new here from New York maybe we could find a group or start one on weekends.


----------



## classact (Jun 17, 2012)

Im still in New York and will be moving there between 3 to 6 months. Where from New York did you come from. I would love to look you up when I get there and get a group together.


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Midtown Manhattan, would love to meet you and chat.


----------



## classact (Jun 17, 2012)

I work in Midtown right across from the empire state bldg. We live up in the Bronx pelham parkway. We moved from Washington state to new york 5 years ago. 
We are finding it to be very humid in the summer to fast paced so we are deciding to move. We have been to phoenix many times throught the years and we really like it.

Where abouts do you live in Phoenix.


----------



## Needlemover (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi! I live in Tucson, my fav shop is "Tucson Yarn Company" located off of Orange Grove & Oracle! Cyd & her staff are wonderful. Lots of great yarns & patterns too!! You won't be disappointed!!


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

OK, so I am going to have to make a trip over there. Needlemover. I love to go in and just feel the yarn...and buy some, of course. I'll have to live to be 200 to use all the yarn I already have, so what's a little more?!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ii have heard that Dragonfly Yarns is closed.


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm in Tucson. There is an Old Pueblo Knitters Guild here. Unfortunately it meets in the morning. I'm an insomniac at least at night I am. Oh, I sleep very well in the day, thank you. There are also knitters who meet around town. Look in the Meetup pages.
Several yarn shops are in the phone book.

Johanna


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in Prescott. Would love to know if there is a knitting group up here. I keep checking the newspaper and haven't seen any announcements.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Where is Jessica's located?


----------



## piecemaker1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, there, I'll be spending a week in Phoenix/Scottsdale in Feb (just a little R+R and escape from the snow in BC) and wondered about knitting shops in the area. I found one called the Fiber Factory in Mesa that is offering a class in 'swing' knitting that I plan on taking in. Do you know that shop? Would you recommend it?

Also, do you know if any drop-in knitting sessions in the city?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You have a very nice shop in Prescott. The people are so nice.

Pontuf



debch said:


> I'm in Prescott. Would love to know if there is a knitting group up here. I keep checking the newspaper and haven't seen any announcements.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thompson peak and McDowell mountain road.



Banyonhilda said:


> Where is Jessica's located?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been shopping there for years. Also took many classes. The teachers are great. The best place to take classes. Downtown Mesa and they have lots of yarn all different prices.

Pontuf



piecemaker1 said:


> Hi, there, I'll be spending a week in Phoenix/Scottsdale in Feb (just a little R+R and escape from the snow in BC) and wondered about knitting shops in the area. I found one called the Fiber Factory in Mesa that is offering a class in 'swing' knitting that I plan on taking in. Do you know that shop? Would you recommend it?
> 
> Also, do you know if any drop-in knitting sessions in the city?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The shop on Grove is very nice and I bet she will know of classes and get togethers. Do you know of any other yarn stores in Prescott?

Pontuf


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you I will check it out!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> The shop on Grove is very nice and I bet she will know of classes and get togethers. Do you know of any other yarn stores in Prescott?
> 
> Pontuf


I don't believe there are others, except JoAnn's, Michaels and Walmart that carry yarn. I believe there is one in Prescott Valley, but I don't drive there very often. I will check out the one on Grove.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes do and do you know where the shop is in Prescott valley?

Pontuf



debch said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > The shop on Grove is very nice and I bet she will know of classes and get togethers. Do you know of any other yarn stores in Prescott?
> ...


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes do and do you know where the shop is in Prescott valley?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> I did alot of calling and found that the only place to buy yarn is Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

Keep an eye on Hobby Lobby. They are in a bit of a quagmire these days.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Knitting today and every Thursday at the Anthem library at 1:00. Join us just walk in!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just found a knit store in Prescott one mile west of downtown on Gurley. It's been there for many years but I just discovered it!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I just found a knit store in Prescott one mile west of downtown on Gurley. It's been there for many years but I just discovered it!


I think I know which one you're talking about - a few doors down from it is Italian Rest. Genoviese?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not sure but we will check it out tomorrow when we drive to Prescott. Have you been there debch? Is it nice? The website looks inviting. I can't believe how I have missed it this long.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm not sure but we will check it out tomorrow when we drive to Prescott. Have you been there debch? Is it nice? The website looks inviting. I can't believe how I have missed it this long.


Yes I have, several years back when I was looking for weaving yarns. At that time, nice yarns, however to me it seemed a bit pricey.


----------

